# Leaf edge browning on Complex x Brachy Paph



## Ernesto (Apr 21, 2020)

It may be hard to tell in this photo, but I’ve noticed slight browning along the edges of most of the leaves of this Complex x Brachy Paph. I’ve also noticed brown/dryness in the middle of one of the leaves.

Some background on this plant: 


Humidity: 50-75%
Temperature: 68-76 degrees Fahrenheit
Watering: weekly, with Dyna-Gro balanced fertilizer 1/2-3/4 strength
Airflow: indirect air current from a small personal fan

I purchased it back in February and attempted to pollinate it on 3/29. Since then the flowers dropped and one of the “scabs” left behind remained green. Is this a seed pod in the making?



it also appears to be putting out a new fan and roots:




Could all of this energy demand on the plant be leading to a nutrient deficiency? I learned after the fact that pollinating plants with less than three mature growths is ill-advised. I’m unsure how to proceed with this plant and any insight on what to do would be greatly appreciated!

-Ernie


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2020)

i think the leaf is fine. The pollination didnt take.


----------



## Ernesto (Apr 23, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> i think the leaf is fine. The pollination didnt take.


That’s a relief. What makes you think the pollination didn’t take? I’d like to take not for future attempts.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 27, 2020)

On second look the stem might not be 'dry/brown'. All you can do is wait.


----------

